# Help needed regarding Nexplanon Implant



## wwchix

Hi Girls,

I have the nexplanon implant as it says in the header.

I had the other one, the one starting with M which changed to nexplanon before this one and its my 4th consecutive year with an implant in.

I never have experienced mood swings and other period related symptoms whilst on it, but recently I've had stabbing pains in my rib/tummy area, and I can't even remember or think if its what period pain was like, its more a stab than cramp.

And I've been really emotional lately too :/

Just wanted to know if anyone else on the nexplanon gets like this ever?


----------



## sdc010905

Oh my goodness, I used the implant for 5 years and had it removed 3 weeks ago. I never linked it but I suffered the exact pain you are talking about regularly over the last two years, it can be very severe, there were times I thought I would pass out. Last October my parents renewed their wedding vows in Rome and it came on me so badly that I actually started wondering if it could possibly be labour pains (hadn't had a period in months anyway-all down to implant). Thankfully it wasn't! I have not had the pain since I had it removed but hadn't noticed until I saw your post. From what you've said I think we're talking about the same pain-considerably worse than a period pain and different-you'd need to just drop what you're doing and sit down immediately?


----------



## wwchix

Its not as extreme as you said, but quick painful jabs every so often. 

Its got me worried as I'm quite over weight and with all this in the news about womb cancer, got me worried it was something like that :(


----------



## sdc010905

Well, I can't be of much help but I will say I had a smear done last year and this was clear and also had bloods done for a different reason while I'd my implant in. I'm not sure of the symptoms of womb cancer so can't help you there. It's frustrating that so few women are using implant-makes it very difficult to find info on side effects like this. I mentioned it to doc once and he suggested stress as a possible cause but I didn't feel stressed and the pain seemed to be coming from same place as period pain , not like nausea or upset tummy. If it becomes unbearable it might be worth removing implant and using condoms for awhile just to monitor-have you long left until it's due to be replaced?


----------



## umm hamza

hi ive had the same implant fitted 7weeks ago and i was fine until the last 3weeks, i get quite sharp pains that take me by suprise and also ive become quite temprimental getting upset or just quite short temperd but i think the worst symptom by all has to be the palpertations. If the pill didnt fail me twice i think i would seriously have it removed but its working in the right way so going to put up with the symptoms. hope you get yours sorted maybe a trip to the doctors would put your mind to rest xx


----------



## comotion89

hi I had the implant fitted in February no paid as such just sore boobs constantly and no period as yet ah well seems to be ok so far hope you can get you issue resolved


----------



## 2011butterfly

I've been thinking about having the implant. Suppose mainly cause once its in you don't really need to think about it much.


----------



## wwchix

Thanks girls, its not due to be removed for another 2 years, but me and OH might be TTC round Xmas time x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I have the nexplanon implant, had it in for 6 months now. I get sharp pains too. Must be a side effect x


----------

